# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ناس الليل

## الطيب تمبول

*الحمد لله الذي جعل الصلاة راحة للمؤمنين، ومفزعاً للخائفين، ونوراً للمستوحشين، والصلاة والسلام على إمام المصلين المتهجدين، وسيد الراكعين والساجدين، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين... أما بعد:

فإن قيام الليل هو دأب الصالحين، وتجارة المؤمنين، وعمل الفائزين، ففي الليل يخلو المؤمنون بربهم، ويتوجهون إلى خالقهم وبارئهم، فيشكون إليه أحوالهم، ويسألونه من فضله، فنفوسهم قائمة بين يدي خالقها، عاكفة على مناجاة بارئها، تتنسم من تلك النفحات، وتقتبس من أنوار تلك القربات، وترغب وتتضرع إلى عظيم العطايا والهبات. 
قيام الليل في القرآن
قال تعالى: { تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ} [السجدة:16]. قال مجاهد والحسن: يعني قيام الليل.
وقال ابن كثير في تفسيره: ( يعني بذلك قيام الليل وترك النوم والاضطجاع على الفرش الوطيئة ).
وقال عبد الحق الأشبيلي: ( أي تنبو جنوبهم عن الفرش، فلا تستقر عليها، ولا تثبت فيها لخوف الوعيد، ورجاء الموعود ).
وقد ذكر الله عز وجل المتهجدين فقال عنهم: {كَانُوا قَلِيلاً مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ * وَبِالْأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ } [الذاريات:18،17] قال الحسن: كابدوا الليل، ومدّوا الصلاة إلى السحر، ثم جلسوا في الدعاء والاستكانة والاستغفار.
وقال تعالى: {أَمَّنْ هُوَ قَانِتٌ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ سَاجِداً وَقَائِماً يَحْذَرُ الْآخِرَةَ وَيَرْجُو رَحْمَةَ رَبِّهِ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُوْلُوا الْأَلْبَابِ} [الزمر:9]. أي: هل يستوي من هذه صفته مع من نام ليله وضيّع نفسه، غير عالم بوعد ربه ولا بوعيده؟!
إخواني: أين رجال الليل؟ أين ابن أدهم والفضيل ذهب الأبطال وبقي كل بطال !!

يا رجال الليل جدوا *** ربّ داع لا يُردُ
قيام الليل في السنة
أخي المسلم، حث النبي على قيام الليل ورغّب فيه، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: {عليكم بقيام الليل فإنه دأب الصالحين قبلكم، وقربة إلى الله تعالى، ومكفرة للسيئات، ومنهاة عن الإثم،ومطردة للداء عن الجسد } [رواه أحمد والترمذي وصححه الألباني].
وقال النبي في شأن عبد الله بن عمر: { نعم الرجل عبد الله، لو كان يصلي من الليل } [متفق عليه]. قال سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر: فكان عبد الله بعد ذلك لا ينام من الليل إلا قليلاً.
وقال النبي : { في الجنة غرفة يرى ظاهرها من باطنها، وباطنها من ظاهرها } فقيل: لمن يا رسول الله؟ قال: { لمن أطاب الكلام، وأطعم الطعام، وبات قائماً والناس نيام } [رواه الطبراني والحاكم وصححه الألباني].

وقال : { أتاني جبريل فقال: يا محمد، عش ما شئت فإنك ميت، وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه، واعمل ما شئت فإنك مجزي به، واعلم أن شرف المؤمن قيامه بالليل، وعزه استغناؤه عن الناس } [رواه الحاكم والبيهقي وحسنه المنذري والألباني].

وقال : { من قام بعشر آيات لم يُكتب من الغافلين، ومن قام بمائة آية كتب من القانتين، ومن قام بألف آية كتب من المقنطرين } [رواه أبو داود وصححه الألباني]. والمقنطرون هم الذين لهم قنطار من الأجر.
وذكر عند النبي رجل نام ليلة حتى أصبح فقال: { ذاك رجل بال الشيطان في أذنيه !! } [متفق عليه].
وقال : { أفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل } [رواه مسلم].

قيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
أمر الله تعالى نبيه بقيام الليل في قوله تعالى: { يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ (1) قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً (2) نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلاً (3) أَوْ زِدْ عَلَيْهِ وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلاً } [المزمل: 1-4].
وقال سبحانه: { وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَّكَ عَسَى أَن يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَاماً مَّحْمُوداً } [الإسراء: 79].
وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: { كان النبي يقوم من الليل حتى تتفطر قدماه. فقلت له: لِمَ تصنع هذا يا رسول الله، وقد غُفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟ قال: أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً؟ } [متفق عليه].
وهذا يدل على أن الشكر لا يكون باللسان فحسب، وإنما يكون بالقلب واللسان والجوارح، فقد قام النبي بحق العبودية لله على وجهها الأكمل وصورتها الأتم، مع ما كان عليه من نشر العقيدة الإسلامية، وتعليم المسلمين، والجهاد في سبيل الله، والقيام بحقوق الأهل والذرية، فكان كما قال ابن رواحة:

وفينا رسول الله يتلو كتابه *** إذا انشق معروفٌ من الصبح ساطعُ
أرانا الهدى بعد العمى فقلوبنا *** به موقناتٌ أن ما قال واقع
يبيت يجافي جنبه عن فراشه *** إذا استثقلت بالمشركين المضاجع
وعن حذيفة قال: { صليت مع النبي ذات ليلة، فافتتح البقرة، فقلت: يركع بها، ثم افتتح النساء فقرأها، ثم افتتح آل عمران فقرأها، يقرأ مُتَرَسلاً، إذا مرّ بآية فيها تسبيح سبّح، وإذا مرّ بسؤال سأل، وإذا مر بتعوّذ تعوذ... الحديث } [رواه مسلم].
وعن ابن مسعود قال: { صليت مع النبي ليلة، فلم يزل قائماً حتى هممت بأمر سوء. قيل: ما هممت؟ قال: هممت أن أجلس وأَدَعَهُ ! } [متفق عليه].
قال ابن حجر: ( وفي الحديث دليل على اختيار النبي تطويل صلاة الليل، وقد كان ابن مسعود قوياً محافظاً على الاقتداء بالنبي ، وما هم بالقعود إلا بعد طول كثير ما اعتاده ). 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*قيام الليل في حياة السلف
قال الحسن البصري: ( لم أجد شيئاً من العبادة أشد من الصلاة في جوف الليل ).
وقال أبو عثمان النهدي: ( تضيّفت أبا هريرة سبعاً، فكان هو وامرأته وخادمه يقسمون الليل ثلاثاً، يصلي هذا، ثم يوقظ هذا ).

وكان شداد بن أوس إذا أوى إلى فراشه كأنه حبة على مقلى، ثم يقول: اللهم إن جهنم لا تدعني أنام، فيقوم إلى مصلاه.

وكان طاوس يثب من على فراشه، ثم يتطهر ويستقبل القبلة حتى الصباح، ويقول: طيَّر ذكر جهنم نوم العابدين !!

وكان زمعة العابد يقوم فيصلي ليلاً طويلاً، فإذا كان السحر نادى بأعلى صوته: يا أيها الركب المعرِّسون، أكُل هذا الليل ترقدون؟ ألا تقومون فترحلون !! فيسمع من هاهنا باكٍ، ومن هاهنا داع، ومن هاهنا متوضئ، فإذا طلع الفجر نادى: عند الصباح يحمد القوم السرى !! 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*طبقات السلف في قيام الليل
قال ابن الجوزي: واعلم أن السلف كانوا في قيام الليل على سبع طبقات:
الطبقة الأولى: كانوا يحيون كل الليل، وفيهم من كان يصلي الصبح بوضوء العشاء.
الطبقة الثانية: كانوا يقومون شطر الليل.
الطبقة الثالثة: كانوا يقومون ثلث الليل، قال النبي : { أحب الصلاة إلى الله عز وجل صلاة داود؛ كان ينام نصف الليل، ويقوم ثلثه، وينام سُدسه } [متفق عليه].
الطبقة الرابعة: كانوا يقومون سدس الليل أو خمسه.
الطبقة الخامسة: كانوا لا يراعون التقدير، وإنما كان أحدهم يقوم إلى أن يغلبه النوم فينام، فإذا انتبه قام.
الطبقة السادسة: قوم كانوا يصلون من الليل أربع ركعات أو ركعتين.
الطبقة السابعة: قوم يُحيون ما بين العشاءين، ويُعسِّلون في السحر، فيجمعون بين الطرفين. وفي صحيح مسلم أن النبي قال: { إن في الليل لساعة لا يوافقها عبد مسلم يسأل الله فيها خيراً إلا آتاه، وذلك كل ليلة }. 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*الأسباب الميسِّرة لقيام الليل
ذكر أبو حامد الغزالي أسباباً ظاهرة وأخرى باطنة ميسرة لقيام الليل:
فأما الأسباب الظاهرة فأربعة أمور:
الأول: ألا يكثر الأكل فيكثر الشرب، فيغلبه النوم، ويثقل عليه القيام.
الثاني: ألا يتعب نفسه بالنهار بما لا فائدة فيه.
الثالث:ألا يترك القيلولة بالنهار فإنها تعين على القيام.
الرابع:ألا يرتكب الأوزار بالنهار فيحرم القيام بالليل.
وأما الأسباب الباطنة فأربعة أمور:
الأول: سلامة القلب عن الحقد على المسلمين، وعن البدع وعن فضول الدنيا.
الثاني: خوف غالب يلزم القلب مع قصر الأمل.
الثالث: أن يعرف فضل قيام الليل.
الرابع: وهو أشرف البواعث: الحب لله، وقوة الإيمان بأنه في قيامه لا يتكلم بحرف إلا وهو مناج ربه. 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*قيام رمضان
قيام رمضان هو صلاة التراويح التي يؤديها المسلمون في رمضان، وهو من أعظم العبادات التي يتقرب بها العبد إلى ربه في هذا الشهر.قال الحافظ ابن رجب: ( واعلم أن المؤمن يجتمع له في شهر رمضان جهادان لنفسه: جهاد بالنهار على الصيام، وجهاد بالليل على القيام، فمن جمع بين هذين الجهادين وُفِّي أجره بغير حساب ).
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: ( وصلاة الليل في رمضان لها فضيلة ومزية على غيرها، لقول النبي : { من قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه } [متفق عليه] وقيام رمضان شامل للصلاة في أول الليل وآخره، وعلى هذا فالتراويح من قيام رمضان، فينبغي الحرص عليها والاعتناء بها، واحتساب الأجر والثواب من الله عليها، وما هي إلا ليالٍ معدودة ينتهزها المؤمن العاقل قبل فواتها ).

وتشرع صلاة التراويح جماعة في المساجد، وكان النبي أول من سنّ الجماعة في صلاة التراويح في المسجد، ثم تركها خشية أن تُفرض على أمته، فلما لحق رسول الله بجوار ربه، واستقرت الشريعة؛ زالت الخشية، وبقيت مشروعية صلاتها جماعة قائمة.
وعلى المسلمين الاهتمام بهذه الصلاة وأداؤها كاملة، والصبر على ذلك لله عز وجل.
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: ( ولا ينبغي للرجل أن يتخلف عن صلاة التراويح لينال ثوابها وأجرها، ولا ينصرف حتى ينتهي الإمام منها ومن الوتر ليحصل له أجر قيام الليل كله ).
ويجوز للنساء حضور التراويح في المساجد إذا أمنت الفتنة منهن وبهن. ولكن يجب أن تأتي متسترة متحجبة، غير متبرجة ولا متطيبة، ولا رافعة صوتاً ولا مبدية زينة.
والسنة للنساء أن يتأخرن عن الرجال ويبعدن عنهم، ويبدأن بالصف المؤخر فالمؤخر عكس الرجال، وينصرفن من المسجد فور تسليم الإمام ولا يتأخرن إلا لعذر، لحديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت: { كان النبي إذا سلّم قام النساء حين يقضي تسليمه، وهو يمكث في مقامه يسيراً قبل أن يقوم. قالت: نرى - والله أعلم - أن ذلك كان لكي ينصرف النساء قبل أن يدركهن الرجال } [رواه البخاري].

وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم. 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*1- الإخلاص لله في قيام الليل 
2-استشعار أن ربك الجليل يدعوك للقيام . 
3- الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوك إلى القيام . 
4- معرفة مدى تلذذ السلف بقيام الليل . 
5- النوم على الجانب الأيمن . 
6- إدراك أن قيام الليل سبب لطرد الغفلة عن القلب 
7- استشعار أن الله يرى ويسمع صلاتك في الليل 
8- معرفة مدى اجتهاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في قيام الليل 
9- التأمل في وصف المتهجدين بالليل 
10- دعاء الله بأن ييسر لك القيام 
11- النوم على طهارة 
12- معرفة أن الله تعالى يضحك لمن يقوم الليل 
13- معرفة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لايترك قيام الليل حتى وهو مريض 
14- معرفة مدى اجتهاد الصحابة في قيام الليل 
15- التبكير إلى النوم بعد العشاء 
16- إدراك أن قيام الليل سبب للفوز بالحور الحسان 
17- النوم على نية القيام للصلاة 
18- معرفة أن الله يباهي بقائم الليل الملائكة 
19- معرفة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لايترك قيام الليل حتى في أرض الجهاد. 
20- اجتناب الذنوب والمعاصي . 
21- المحافظة على الأذكار الشرعية قبل النوم 
22- معرفة الثواب العظيم الذي أعده الله لأهل قيام الليل. 
23- الرسول صلى لله عليه وسلم لايترك القيام حتى في السفر 
24- معرفة مدى اجتهاد نساء السلف في القيام . 
25- إدراك مدى قلة وغربة من يقوم الليل . 
26- إدراك أن قيام الليل سبب لسعادة القلب وانشراح الصدر . 
27- اجتناب كثرة الأكل والشرب 
28- معرفة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يربي زوجاته على القيام 
29- إدراك مدى حرص الأمراء والخلفاء على القيام 
30- استشعار أن الشيطان يحاول أ يمنعك من قيام الليل . 
31- إدراك أن قيام الليل سبب للإنتصار على الأعداء في الجهاد . 
32- عدم التلفف بأغطية كثيرة عند النوم 
33- معرفة كيف كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يربي بناته على قيام الليل 
34- التأمل في مناجاة أهل الليل لربهم 
35- إدراك أن قيام الليل سبب للنجاة من النيران . 
36- عدم الإفراط في النوم 
37- معرفة وصيا السلف في قيام الليل . 
38- محاسبة النفس وتوبيخها على ترك القيام . 
39- معرفة أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعونا للتنافس في قيام الليل . 
40- إدراك أن قيام الليل سبب للفوز بالجنات . 
41- مجاهدة النفس وإكراهها على القيام . 
42- المحافظة على الأذكار الشرعية عند الاستيقاظ من النوم . 
43- إدراك أن قيام الليل سبب لتخفيف طول الوقوف يوم القيامة . 
44- معرفة أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتفقد أصحابه ويوقظهم لقيام الليل . 
45- إدراك مدى حسرة وبكاء السلف عند فوات قيام الليل . 
46- إدراك أن قيام الليل سبب لتكفير السيئات . 
47- الحرص على أكل الحلال . 
48- التواصي فيما بيننا لقيام الليل . 
49- معرفة كيف كان السلف يتواصون فيما بينهم لقيام الليل . 
50- إدراك أن القيام هو الشرف الحقيقي للمؤمن . 
51- معرفة مدى اجتهاد العلماء في القيام . 
52- تربية النفس على علو الهمة والتعلق بالمعالي . 
53- إدراك أن القيام صلة بالله تعالى . 
54- استحضارا لجنة ونعيمها . 
55- نضح الماء على الوجه عند الاستيقاظ لقيام الليل . 
56- إدراك أن قيام الليل سبب لحسن الخاتمة . 
57- معرفة كيف كان السلف يؤثرون قيام الليل على مجالسة الزوجات والولدان . 
58- اتهام النفس بالتقصير في القيام . 
59- استحضار النار وعذابها و أنكالها . 
60- معرفة أن القيام سبب لإجابة الدعاء . 
61- التسوك عند الاستيقاظ إلى قيام الليل . 
62- إدراك أن المواظبة على قيام الليل سبب لترك الذنوب . 
63- معرفة كيف كان نساء السلف يوقظن أزواجهن إلى القيام . 
64- معاقبة النفس على ترك القيام . 
65- إدراك أن القيام سبب للثبات على طريق الاستقامة . 
66- الزهد في الدنيا 
67- قيام الليل جماعة أحياناً . 
68- معرفة أن القيام سبب للفوز بمحبة الله. 
69- اجتناب كثرة الضحك واللغو . 
70- السلف لا يريدون الحياة إلا لأجل القيام . 
71- التعلق بالدار الآخرة . 
72- معرفة أن القيام سبب لبهاء الوجه وإشراقه . 
73- قصر الأمل والإكثار من ذكر الموت. 
74- إدراك أن القيام عون على مواجهة التكاليف والمشاق العظام . 
75- إيقاظ الزوجة والأهل للقيام . 
76- معرفة أن القيام يشفع لصاحبه يوم القيامة . 
77- السلف يتحسرون على فوات قيام الليل وهم في السكرات . 
78- تربية النفس على المسابقة إلى الطاعات . 
79- إدراك أن قائم الليل يؤثر في الناس أكثر من غيره 
80- تذكر القبور وأهوالها . 
81- إدراك أن القيام سبب للفوز برحمة الله . 
82- تكليف من يوقظك لقيام الليل . 
83- السلف يفرحون بقدوم الليل ويحزنون على فراقه . 
84- المواظبة والمداومة على القيام . 
85- استحضار القيامة وأهوالها . 
86- افتتاح القيام بركعتين خفيفتين ..السلف يتقاسمون القيام فيما بينهم . 
87- إدراك أهمية دقائق الليل والسحر . 
88- معرفة أن القيا سبب لطرد الأمراض عن البدن. 
89- التدرج في عدد الركعات وطول القيام . 
90- السلف يحافظون على القيام حتى وهم مرضى . 
91- معرفة أن الملائكة تستمع لمن يصلي بالليل . 
92- إدراك أن القيام تربية للنفس على الإخلاص . 
93- السلف يربون زوجاتهم وأمهاتهم على القيام . 
94- معرفة أن القيام كان مشروعاً حتى في الأمم السابقة . 
95- استعمال ما يطرد النعاس عن المرء وهو يصلي . 
96- معرفة كيف كان السلف يربون أبنائهم على القيام . 
97- معرفة أن الحيوانات تذكر الله وأنت نائم . 
98- إدراك أن القيام تزكية للنفس من أمراضها وآفاتها . 
99- معرفة كيف كان السلف يربون ضيوفهم على القيام . 
100- تنويع هيئة الصلاة بين القيام والقعود. 
101- إدراك أن القيام تربية للنفس على التعلق بالمعالي . 
102- معرفة كيف كان السلف يربون تلاميذهم على القيام . 
103- إدراك أن القيام سبب للتوفيق والفتوحات والفهم . 
104- قضاء التهجد بالنهار إذا فاته لعذر . 
105- السلف يحافظون على القيام حتى وهم في السفر . 
106- الحرص على القيلولة في النهار . 
107- إدراك فضل صلاة الليل على صلاة النهار 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*نافلة من نوافل العبادات الجليلة.. بها تكفر السيئات مهما عظمت.. وبها تقضى الحاجات مهما تعثرت.. وبها يُستجاب الدعاء.. ويزول المرض والداء.. وترفع الدرجات في دار الجزاء.. 
نافلة لا يلازمها إلا الصالحون، فهي دأبهم وشعارهم وهي ملاذهم وشغلهم.. 
تلك النافلة هي: قيام الليل.


وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحثُّ أصحابه على القيام ويبين لهم فضله وثوابه في الدنيا والآخرة؛ تحريضاً لهم على نيل بركاته.. والظفر بحسناته.. 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عليكم بقيام الليل، فإنَّه تكفير للخطايا والذنوب، ودأب الصالحين قبلكم، ومطردة للداء عن الجسد".(رواه الترمذي والحاكم).
* فما هي فضائل القيام ، وما أسباب التوفيق إليه؟ 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

** ثمرات قيام الليل :

من ثمراته: دعوة تُستجاب.. وذنب يُغفر.. ومسألة تُقضى.. وزيادة في الإيمان والتلذذ بالخشوع للرحمن.. وتحصيل للسكينة.. ونيل الطمأنينة.. واكتساب الحسنات.. ورفعة الدرجات.. والظفر بالنضارة والحلاوة والمهابة.. وطرد الأدواء من الجسد.

فمن منَّا مستغن عن مغفرة الله وفضله؟! ومن منَّا لا تضطره الحاجة؟! ومن منَّا يزهد في تلك الثمرات والفضائل التي ينالها القائم في ظلمات الليل لله؟!
* وهذه توجيهات نبوية تحض على نيل هذا الخير:


فعن عمرو بن عبسة رضي الله عنه أنَّه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "أقرب ما يكون الرب من العبد في جوف الليل الآخر، فإن استطعت أن تكون ممَّن يذكر الله في تلك الليلة فكن" (رواه الترمذي وصححه).


وعن أبي أمامة الباهلي رضي الله عنه قال: قيل: يا رسول الله، أي الدعاء أسمع؟ قال: "جوف الليل الآخر، ودبر الصلوات المكتوبات" (رواه الترمذي وحسَّنه). 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ينزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا، حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر فيقول: من يدعوني فأستجيب له، من يسألني فأعطيه، من يستغفرني فأغفر له" (رواه البخاري ومسلم).


وعن عثمان بن أبي العاص رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "تفتح أبواب السماء نصف الليل فينادي مناد: هل من داع فيُستجاب له، هل من سائل فيُعطى، هل من مكروب فيفرج عنه، فلا يبقى مسلم يدعو بدعوة إلا استجاب الله تعالى له، إلا زانية تسعى بفرجها، أو عشاراً" (رواه الترمذي وحسَّنه).

فيا ذات الحاجةها هو الله جلَّ وعلا ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا كل ليلة.. يقترب منا.. ويعرض علينا رحمته واستجابته.. وعطفه ومودته.. وينادينا نداء حنوناً مشفقاً: هل من مكروب فيفرج عنه.. فأين نحن من هذا العرض السخي!


قم أيها المكروب.. في ثلث الليل الأخير.. وقول: لبيك وسعديك.. أنا يا مولاي المكروب وفرجك دوائي.. وأنا المهموم وكشفك سنائي.. وأنا الفقير وعطاؤك غنائي.. وأنا الموجوع وشفاؤك رجائي..
قم.. وأحسن الوضوء.. ثم أقيم ركعات خاشعة.. أظهر فيها لله ذلَّكِ واستكانتكِ له.. وأطلعه على نية الخير والرجاء في قلبك.. فلا تدع في سويدائه شوب إصرار.. ولا تبيت فيه سوء نية.. ثم تضرَّع وابتهل إلى ربكِ
شاكي إليه كربك.. راجي منه الفرج.. وتيقَّن أنكِ موعود بالاستجابة.. فلا تعجل ولا تَدَع الإنابة.. فإنَّ الله قد وعدك إن دعوته أجابك، فقال سبحانه: )أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ..( ثم وعدك أنَّه أقرب إليكِ في الثلث الأخير، فتمَّ ذلك وعدان، والله جلَّ وعلا لا يخلف الميعاد. 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*أتهزأ بالدعاء وتزدريه
ولا تدري ما صنع الدعاء
سهام الليل لا تخطيء ولكن
لها أمد وللأمد انقضاء

قوم يا ذا الحاجة.. ولا تستكبر عن السؤال.. فقد دعاك مولاك إلى التعبد له بالدعاء فقال سبحانه: ) وَاسْأَلُواْ اللّهَ مِن فَضْلِهِ..(.. وخير وقت تسألينه فيه هو ثلث الليل الأخير.
قوم.. ولا تيأس مهما اشتدَّ اضطرارك.. فربَّكِ قدير لا يعجزه شيء، وإنَّما أمره إذا قضى شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون.. وتذكري أنَّ الله سبحانه من جميل رحمته قد حرَّم عليكِ سوء الظن به، كما حرَّم عليكِ اليأس من رحمته، فقال سبحانه: (إِنَّهُ لاَ يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ).
قم.. وأحسن الظن بربك.. وتحنن إليه بجميل أوصافه.. وسعة رحمته.. وجميل عفوه.. وعظيم عطفه ورأفته.. فحاجتك ستقضى.. وكربك سيزول.. وليلك سيفجر.. فلا تيأس واطلب في محاريب القيام الفرج ! 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ويا صاحب وصاحبة الذنب 


قد جاءتك فرصة الغفران.. تعرض كل ليلة.. بل هي أمامك كل حين، ولكنها في الثلث الأخير أقرب إلى الظفر والنيل.
فعن أبي موسى بن قيس الأشعري رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إنَّ الله يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار، ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل، حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها" (رواه مسلم).
وقد تقدم في الحديث أنَّ الله جلَّ وعلا ينزل في الثلث الأخير من الليل إلى سماء الدنيا فيقول: "من يدعوني فأستجيب له؟ من يسألني فأعطيه؟ من يستغفرني فأغفر له" (رواه البخاري ومسلم).


ويد الله سبحانه مبسوطة للمستغفرين بالليل والنهار.. ولكن استغفار الليل يفضل استغفار النهار بفضيلة الوقت وبركة السحر؛ ولذلك مدح الله جلّ وعلا المستغفرين بالليل فقال سبحانه: ** وَالْمُسْتَغْفِرِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ}.


وذلك لأنَّ الاستغفار بالسحر فيه من المشقة ما يكون سبباً لتعظيم الله له.. وفيه من عنت ترك الفراش ولذاذة النوم والنعاس ما يجعله أولى بالاستجابة والقبول.. لا سيما مع مناسبة نزول المولى جلَّ وعلا إلى سماء الدنيا وقربه من المستغفرين.. فلا شكَّ أنَّ لهذا النزول بركة تفيض على دعوات السائلين وتوبة المستغفرين وابتهالات المبتهلين.
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*فيا من أسرف على نفسه بالذنوب.. حتى ضاقت بها نفسه.. وشقّ عليه طلب العفو والغفران؛ لما تراه من نفسه في نفسه من عظيم العيوب.. وكبائر السيئات.. قوم لربك في ركعتين خاشعتين.. فقد عرض عليك بهما الغفران.. فقال لك: "من يستغفرني فأغفر له".


قم.. واهمس في سجودك بخضوع وخشوع تقول: "أستغفرك اللهمَّ وأتوب إليك.. ربَّ اغفر لي وارحمني وأنت خير الراحمين.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين.. اللهم إني ظلمت نفسي ظلماً كثيراً، ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت، فاغفر لي مغفرةً من عندك، وارحمني إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم". 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وياصاحب و صاحبة النعمة


أقبل على ربك بالليل وأديِّ حقّ الشكر له، فإنَّ قيام الليل أنسب أوقات الشكر، وهل الشكر إلا حفظ النعمة وزيادتها؟!


تأمَّل في رسول الله، لمَّا قام حتى تفطَّرت قدماه، فقيل له: يا رسول الله، أما غفر الله لك ما تقدَّم من ذنبك وما تأخَّر؟ قال: "أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً" (رواه البخاري).


ففي هذا الحديث دلالة قوية على أنَّ قيام الليل من أعظم وسائل الشكر على النعم.. ومن منَّا لم ينعم الله عليه؟! فنعمه سبحانه تلوح في الآفاق.. وتظهر علينا في كل صغيرة وكبيرة؛ في رزقنا وعافيتنا وأولادنا وحياتنا بكلّ مفرداتها، وما خفي علينا أكثر وأكثر.. ولذلك فإنَّ حق شكرها واجب علينا لزاماً في كل وقت وحين، وأحقّ الناس بالزيادة في النعمة هم أهل الشكر.. وأنسب أوقات الشكر حينما يقترب المنعم وينزل إلى السماء الدنيا.. ولذلك كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلل قيامه ويقول: "أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً". أي: أفلا أشكر الله عزَّ وجلَّ.


فقومي ياأختي وقم ياأخي- ليلك.. بنية ذكر الله.. ونية الاستغفار.. ونية الشكر.. تبسط لك النعم.. ويبارك لك في مالك وعافيتك وأهلك وولدك وبيتك وشأنك كله. 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ما يعينك على القيام :


أولاً: الإقلال من الطعام: فإنَّ كثرة الطعام مجلبة للنوم، ولا يخف قيام الليل إلا على من قلَّ طعامه، ولقد بيَّن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدود الشبع وآدابه، فقال: "ما ملأ آدمي وعاء شراً من بطنه، بحسب ابن آدم لقيمات يقمن صلبه، فإن كان لا محاولة فثلث لطعامه، وثلث لشرابه، وثلث لنفسه" (رواه أحمد والترمذي، وهو في صحيح الجامع برقم: 5550).


قال عبد الواحد بن زيد: "من قوي على بطنه قوي على دينه، ومن قوي على بطنه قوي على الأخلاق الصالحة، ومن لم يعرف مضرَّته في دينه من قبل بطنه فذاك رجل من العابدين أعمى".
وقال وهب بن منبه: "ليس من بني آدم أحبّ إلى الشيطان من الأكول النوَّام".
وقال سفيان الثوري: "عليكم بقلة الأكل تملكوا قيام الليل".


وجدت الجوع يطرده رغيف
وملء الكفء من ماء الفرات
وقِلُّ الطُّعْمِ عون للمصلي
وكثر الطعم عون للسُّبات 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ثانياً: الاستعانة بالقيلولة: فإنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد وجَّه إلى الاستعانة بها ومخالفة الشياطين بها، فقالوا: "قيلوا فإن الشياطين لا تقيل" (رواه الطبراني وهو في السلسلة الصحيحة برقم: 2647).
ومرَّ الحسن بقوم في السوق فرأى صخبهم ولغطهم، فقال: أما يقيل هؤلاء؟ قالوا: لا، قال: "إني لأرى ليلهم ليل سوء".
وقال إسحاق بن عبدالله بن أبي فروة: "القائلة من عمل أهل الخير، وهي مجمَّة للفؤاد، مقواة على قيام الليل". 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ثالثاً: الاقتصاد في الكدّ نهاراً: والمقصود به عدم إتعاب النفس بما لا ضرورة منه، ولا مصلحة راجحة، كفضول الأعمال والأقوال ونحوها، أمَّا ما يستوجبه الكسب والحياة من الضروريات، ولا غنى للمرء عن الكد لأجله؛ فيقتصد فيه بحسب ما تتحقق به المصالح. 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*رابعاً: اجتناب المعاصي وتركها: فالمعصية تقعس عن الطاعة، وتوجب التشاغل عن العبادات، وتحرم المؤمن التوفيق إلى النوافل والفضائل، ولذلك تواتر عن السلف القول بأنَّ المعاصي تحرم العبد من القيام.
قال رجل للحسن البصري: يا أبا سعيد: إني أبيت معافى، وأحبّ قيام الليل، وأعد طهوري، فما بالي لا أقوم؟ فقال: "ذنوبك قيدتك".
وقال الثوري: "حرمت قيام الليل خمسة أشهر بذنب أذنبته". قيل: وماهو؟ قال: رأيت رجلاً يبكي، فقلت في نفسي: "هذا مُراء".
وقال رجل لإبراهيم بن أدهم: إني لا أقدر على قيام الليل فصف لي دواء؟ قال:" لا تعصه بالنهار، وهو يقيمك بين يديه بالليل، فإنَّ وقوفك بين يديه في الليل من أعظم الشرف، والعاصي لا يستحق ذلك الشرف". 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*خامساً: سلامة القلب عن الأحقاد على المسلمين ومن البدع وفضول هموم الدنيا، فإنَّ ذلك يشغل القلب ويضغط عليه فلا يكاد يهتم بشيء سواه. 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*سادساً: خوف غالب يلزم القلب مع قصر الأمل، فإنَّه إذا تفكَّر أهوال الآخرة ودركات جهنَّم طار نومه وعظم حذره. 
__________________
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*سابعاً: الوقوف على فضائل القيام وثمراته فإنَّها تهيج الشوق وتعلي الهمة وتحيي في النفس الطمع في رضوان الله وثوابه، وقد تقدَّم ذكر أهمها. 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ثامناً: وهو أشرف البواعث: حبَّ الله وقوة الإيمان؛ لأنَّه في قيامه لا يتكلم بحرف إلا وهو مناج به ربه ومطلع عليه، مع مشاهدة ما يخطر بقلبه، وأنَّ تلك الخطرات من الله تعالى خطاب معه، فإذا أحببت الله تعالى أحبّ لا محالة الخلوة به وتلذذ بالمناجاة؛ فتحمله لذة المناجاة للحبيب على طول القيام. 
*

----------


## Gold star

*جعلنا الله منهم قول آمان

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gold star
					

جعلنا الله منهم قول آمان




 اميييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------

